# Stuck on DELL Bios splash screen



## maurosilva11 (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I have a Dell XPS 410 E6600, 2.4GHz 4MB Cache Core 2 Duo-Conroe. (Had it for about 2 years)
The computer has always worked fine but 3 days ago, when I turned it on it stays stuck on the black screen with big blue letters that say DELL in the middle, it does say F2 & F12 in the top right corner but when F2 or F12 are pressed nothing happens, I shut it down & turn it back on like 3 times & I get the same thing. It shows like a progress bar but only goes past half way & stays there. I even put the CD that came with it & the lights blink in the driver, but screen is exactly the same.

I do have alot of songs & pictures, Is there something I can do?
do I have to replace a part, will I loose all my info?
PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Yzr19 (Apr 6, 2009)

Im Having the exact same problem as this. can someone please provide some assistance?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are getting help on your other post . . please do not post multiple times for the same problem

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/screen-is-frozen-250018.html


----------

